

Google Music removes explore functionality - lervag
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/play/i9meVyGV2so

======
lervag
There was a discussion earlier [0] regarding the new "free, ad-supported
radio" [1]. I've used Google Music quite a bit, and I particularly enjoyed the
Explore functionality and the ability to see new releases and similar on a
sub-genre level.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9765841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9765841)

[1]: [http://officialandroid.blogspot.no/2015/06/play-music-ad-
sup...](http://officialandroid.blogspot.no/2015/06/play-music-ad-
supported.html)

